# 2nd ANNUAL GRILL & CHILL SHOW & PICNIC



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

T T T


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

WE ROLLIN FOR THE H


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOIN DOWN AGAIN THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i want the new shirt :cheesy: , what ever it has i know its gonna look clean :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 01:29 PM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

T T T


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 08:34 PM~13720602
> *EMPIRE WILL BE THERE!!!!
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 06:38 PM~13720635
> *
> *


WUT UP HOMIE..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 08:42 PM~13720679
> *WUT UP HOMIE..
> *


Chillin Watch Mavs Vs Spurs


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2009, 08:14 PM~13735056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

T T T


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

This year's picnic shirts should be available in two weeks. I will post sample pics soon.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 18 2009, 03:25 PM~13922045
> *This year's picnic shirts should be available in two weeks.  I will post sample pics soon.
> *


i liked last years but i didnt get one


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the first look at the t-shirt design this year...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 19 2009, 09:09 AM~13932678
> *Here is the first look at the t-shirt design this year...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 19 2009, 09:09 AM~13932678
> *Here is the first look at the t-shirt design this year...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good !!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 19 2009, 11:09 AM~13932678
> *Here is the first look at the t-shirt design this year...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.64wagon_@May 19 2009, 04:10 PM~13937785
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 19 2009, 02:20 PM~13936444
> *
> *


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 19 2009, 11:09 AM~13932678
> *Here is the first look at the t-shirt design this year...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I'll Take A 2X Large ( Black )


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

will be there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2009, 09:33 PM~13951790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that will be a nice poster


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

Can't wait..True Eminence will be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 20 2009, 07:33 PM~13951790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@May 20 2009, 08:54 PM~13952824
> *Can't wait..True Eminence will be there!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are some pics from last year...


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 21 2009, 02:49 PM~13960681
> *Here are some pics from last year...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@May 21 2009, 05:38 PM~13961868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 19 2009, 09:09 AM~13932678
> *Here is the first look at the t-shirt design this year...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

UPDATE: Picnic t-shirts should be in this week!!!


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

PINIC WHAT?!! :cheesy:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

TIM IS :loco:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

A DAY AT L.M.C BRUCE & TIM :buttkick: J/K :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@May 23 2009, 10:27 AM~13977221
> *PINIC WHAT?!! :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Freddy2664 (Oct 15, 2008)

its on and poppin like a pot of menudo ""AGAIN"". My car won't make it but i will. Hey Bruce and Tim maybe i can take a shop loaner :worship: lol


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freddy2664_@May 26 2009, 11:26 AM~14000814
> *its on and poppin like a pot of menudo ""AGAIN"". My car won't make it but i will. Hey Bruce and Tim maybe i can take a shop loaner  :worship: lol
> *


got this one for ya...but maybe with some chrome 13s


----------



## Freddy2664 (Oct 15, 2008)

my head might hit the roof but ill make it work.lol. good lookin out L.M.C. :biggrin: ill come change the rims just let me know when .


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@May 23 2009, 11:33 AM~13978332
> *A DAY AT L.M.C BRUCE & TIM  :buttkick:  J/K  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freddy2664_@May 27 2009, 04:25 PM~14016163
> *my head might hit the roof but ill make it work.lol.  good lookin out L.M.C. :biggrin: ill come change the rims just let me know when .
> *


just hammer the roof up so you can fit in it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2009, 06:13 PM~13979842
> *:scrutinize:
> i know i for got the c
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@May 27 2009, 07:02 PM~14017978
> *:tongue:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freddy2664_@May 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14016163
> *my head might hit the roof but ill make it work.lol.  good lookin out L.M.C. :biggrin: ill come change the rims just let me know when .
> *


Hopefully your rag will be ready for the third annual picnic...


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 28 2009, 08:41 AM~14024280
> *Hopefully your rag will be ready for the third annual picnic...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 28 2009, 10:41 AM~14024280
> *Hopefully your rag will be ready for the third annual picnic...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 28 2009, 10:41 AM~14024280
> *Hopefully your rag will be ready for the third annual picnic...
> 
> 
> ...


Hot Dog... :0


----------



## Brownmamasita (Jun 26, 2008)

It the Grill & Chill is that invite only ... .i'm be in TEXAS for that weekend and love to check out Texas 's car show i've heard they do it big in Texas..... I'm from Seattle so and it's not that cracken out here.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brownmamasita_@May 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14031286
> *It the Grill & Chill is that invite only ... .i'm be in TEXAS for that weekend and love to check out Texas 's car show i've heard they do it big in Texas..... I'm from Seattle  so and it's not that cracken out here.....
> *


Come Check It Out... You Know Sean?


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brownmamasita_@May 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14031286
> *It the Grill & Chill is that invite only ... .i'm be in TEXAS for that weekend and love to check out Texas 's car show i've heard they do it big in Texas..... I'm from Seattle  so and it's not that cracken out here.....
> *


It's for anybody and everybody - no invitation needed. Free BBQ what more can you ask for.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 29 2009, 12:30 PM~14037837
> *It's for anybody and everybody - no invitation needed.  Free BBQ what more can you ask for.
> *


10 -4 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

will be there


----------



## Freddy2664 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@May 29 2009, 02:30 PM~14037837
> *It's for anybody and everybody - no invitation needed.  Free BBQ what more can you ask for.
> *


yessur :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@May 23 2009, 11:33 AM~13978332
> *A DAY AT L.M.C BRUCE & TIM  :buttkick:  J/K  :roflmao:
> *


say it's not so mr prince !!!! 
:uh: :no:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Jun 1 2009, 05:18 PM~14064785
> *say it's not so mr prince !!!!
> :uh:  :no:
> *


I'm the kicker not the kickee...


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!

1 FOR $15

& 

2 FOR $25

COLORS: BLACK OR GREY




























Available at Last Minute Customs (713) 373-1442 or Southside Customs (832) 586-7562.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 1 2009, 06:47 PM~14065075
> *GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> 1 FOR $15
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 1 2009, 04:46 PM~14065061
> *I'm the kicker not the kickee...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: que onda tim ???


----------



## kustommadess (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 1 2009, 04:47 PM~14065075
> *GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> 1 FOR $15
> ...


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

***USE THESE PHONE NUMBERS TO GET THE SHIRTS***

Available at Last Minute Customs (713) 373-1442 or Southside Customs (713) 249-0373 . 

***USE THESE PHONE NUMBERS TO GET THE SHIRTS***

Sizes available are: youth Large, Medium, Large, XL, 2X, 3X, 4X and 5X.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 11:49 AM~14071600
> ****USE THESE PHONE NUMBERS TO GET THE SHIRTS***
> 
> Available at Last Minute Customs (713) 373-1442 or Southside Customs (713) 249-0373 .
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

I will try to make this one, seems like it will be a good chance to relax.


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

I will be there this year, I was mad I missed it last year. I've had to listen about how awesome it was all year! Can't wait, hope you have new shirts my last year one is needing a replacement!


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Are there gunna be any Dallas Hoppers comin down after gettin served in Dallas a couple of weeks ago by HOOD HOPPER


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

just a reminder of what happened in Dallas


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 05:05 PM~14085181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 09:24 AM~14081449
> *Are there gunna be any Dallas Hoppers comin down after gettin served in Dallas a couple of weeks ago by HOOD HOPPER
> *


  :h5:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 03:05 PM~14085181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 3 2009, 10:24 AM~14081449
> *Are there gunna be any Dallas Hoppers comin down after gettin served in Dallas a couple of weeks ago by HOOD HOPPER
> *


NICE WAY TO INVITE THEM!!! :cheesy:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 01:29 PM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

:wave: TiM :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 1 2009, 05:47 PM~14065075
> *GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> 1 FOR $15
> ...



OR 1 FOR $25 AND YOU GET THE SECOND ONE FOR FREE, SORRY BUT I'VE BEEN SELLING THEM LIKE HOT CAKES WHEN PEOPLE HEAR "FREE". :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Heard rumors about the hop being bonus points on the WEGO Tour...any truth to it???


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 7 2009, 08:54 PM~14122127
> *Heard rumors about the hop being bonus points on the WEGO Tour...any truth to it???
> *


 :0 would b nice :cheesy:


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 1 2009, 06:47 PM~14065075
> *GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> 1 FOR $15
> ...


Got mine, I'm set now.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 7 2009, 09:36 PM~14122477
> *Got mine, I'm set now.. :biggrin:
> *


Good lookin out Cris!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 4 2009, 09:01 PM~14099553
> *NICE WAY TO INVITE THEM!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 1 2009, 04:47 PM~14065075
> *GRILL & CHILL PICNIC T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!!!
> 
> 1 FOR $15
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 8 2009, 04:15 PM~14128589
> *Good lookin out Cris!!  :biggrin:
> *


No Problem..


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 7 2009, 09:54 PM~14122127
> *Heard rumors about the hop being bonus points on the WEGO Tour...any truth to it???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 01:43 AM~14147143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 07:20 PM~14154955
> *BACK TO THE TOP!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IT BELONGS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jun 11 2009, 04:43 PM~14162935
> *WHERE IT BELONGS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Fajitas...NO PROBLEM!!!



















Come hungry, leave full.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 11 2009, 06:34 PM~14164043
> *Fajitas...NO PROBLEM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's official...the Chill & Grill will be a bonus points event for the hoppers competing on the WEGO Tour...(just for the hoppers)....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 12 2009, 05:40 AM~14169321
> *It's official...the Chill & Grill will be a bonus points event for the hoppers competing on the WEGO Tour...(just for the hoppers)....
> *


 :0 :0 perfecto


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 12 2009, 07:40 AM~14169321
> *It's official...the Chill & Grill will be a bonus points event for the hoppers competing on the WEGO Tour...(just for the hoppers)....
> *


 :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 12 2009, 06:40 AM~14169321
> *It's official...the Chill & Grill will be a bonus points event for the hoppers competing on the WEGO Tour...(just for the hoppers)....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

got my shirt :cheesy:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 13 2009, 01:04 AM~14177281
> *got my shirt  :cheesy:
> *


you must have gotten a lil boys size. got one for my 11 yr old :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 08:13 PM~14164979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :|


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 13 2009, 11:52 PM~14183818
> *
> *


ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 13 2009, 07:05 PM~14181575
> *you must have gotten a lil boys size.  got one for my 11 yr old  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 12 2009, 06:40 AM~14169321
> *It's official...the Chill & Grill will be a bonus points event for the hoppers competing on the WEGO Tour...(just for the hoppers)....
> *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 15 2009, 01:36 PM~14196024
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jun 16 2009, 11:12 PM~14212657
> *hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

It's official, the event will be covered by...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

well come on Bruce! Kill the suspense and get the chisme out!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 19 2009, 01:21 PM~14239909
> *It's official, the event will be covered by...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 19 2009, 02:21 PM~14239909
> *It's official, the event will be covered by...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 19 2009, 02:21 PM~14239909
> *It's official, the event will be covered by...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

We will be coming out with a second t-shirt design this next week. Some girl shirts are in the works as well. I'll post pics as soon as I can.

***Still have some of the original ones left but are going fast.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 12 2009, 06:36 AM~14169312
> *The WEGO Tour would like to welcome the Grill and Chill in Houston on July 12th as a bonus hop on the tour.  There are some cash prizes, tons of great food, and I heard they will be filming there for a national TV show (I think it's ABC?).  More info will be posted soon...
> *


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jun 19 2009, 12:51 PM~14240136
> *well come on Bruce! Kill the suspense and get the chisme out!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good time to chill & relax, & meet new friends. Hope i can make it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

First look at the new t-shirt designs...



















*Should have the shirts for sale early next week.

1 for $15 or 2 for $25.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 11:36 AM~14306196
> *First look at the new t-shirt designs...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

what is the biggest size


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 12:36 PM~14306196
> *First look at the new t-shirt designs...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 26 2009, 04:29 PM~14308983
> *what is the biggest size
> *


5X


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Los Magnificos will be there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 12:36 PM~14306196
> *First look at the new t-shirt designs...
> 
> 
> ...


a hell yeah. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 19 2009, 12:21 PM~14239909
> *It's official, the event will be covered by...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jun 26 2009, 12:36 PM~14306196
> *First look at the new t-shirt designs...
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the womens shirts after all?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

sounds like a good time


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Taste of True_@Jun 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14347016
> *Did you get the womens shirts after all?
> *


Limited girl shirts available. Sizes: small, medium and large.


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are the new shirts:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

ROLL'N IS HEADED TO HOUSTON!!!



> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 1 2009, 11:21 AM~14351174
> *Man! Just got off the phone with South Side Customs! They just booked my flight out to Houston,TX on July 12th for there picnic!! So Texas and surrounding states get them cars ready cause I will be there filming the hop as well as Street Ridin! So come out Hang out with Me and put it down for you City!!!
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485652
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Taste of True (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 1 2009, 01:41 PM~14352099
> *Limited girl shirts available.  Sizes: small, medium and large.
> 
> 
> ...


Can I pick some up at the show Sunday?


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR THE DAY OF THE PICNIC*

*Itinerary:*

12 PM – Start serving food (over 600 lbs. of fajitas!) 

2 PM – Tug-a-war competition ($100 – 1st Place)

3 PM – Car hop competition: $2,000 in cash prizes (four categories)

4 PM – Beer belly contest (Budweiser cooler – 1st Place)

*Other activities/prizes throughout the day:*

	Door prizes will be given out every 30 – 45 minutes.

	Volleyball competition for “bragging rights”.

	Most club entrees: $100 – 1st Place

	Furthest distance: $100 – 1st Place


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

*GRILL & CHILL '09 PRE-PARTY BASH*










CLUB ELEMENT LOUNGE
2611 SAN JACINTO @ MCGOWEN
HOUSTON, TX 

DATE: FRIDAY JULY 11, 2009

BEFORE 11 PM – GET IN FREE 

COME PARTY WITH LOWRIDER MAGAZINE AND KICK BACK!!!

DRESS CODE: STYLISH AND TRENDY (EX. PRINTED T-SHIRTS AND BUTTON-UPS. NO TINNY SHOES!!!)


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## whores_revenge (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 11:19 AM~14361596
> *GRILL & CHILL '09 PRE-PARTY BASH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jul 5 2009, 05:34 PM~14386863
> *TTT
> *


----------



## Freddy2664 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 1 2009, 01:44 PM~14352131
> *Here are the new shirts:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i like the new shirts! :biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 10:19 AM~14361596
> *DATE: FRIDAY JULY 10, 2009</span>*


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 09:19 AM~14361596
> *GRILL & CHILL '09 PRE-PARTY BASH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT

GOT MY CUTE GRILL & CHILL PINK TANK TOP THANKS TO MY HUBBY! CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PICNIC!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 11:19 AM~14361596
> *GRILL & CHILL '09 PRE-PARTY BASH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 12:29 PM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 11:19 AM~14361596
> *GRILL & CHILL '09 PRE-PARTY BASH
> 
> 
> ...


UMM!! FRIDAY IS JULY 10 2009 CRACK HEAD :loco: ,SAT JULY 11 2009.
P.S. FROM CHERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IS TIM STILL BUTT KICKING YOU :buttkick: OR SMACKING YOUR HEAD EVERY TIME YOU FUCK UP :twak:


----------



## Freddy2664 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 6 2009, 11:47 AM~14392019
> *DATE: FRIDAY JULY 10, 2009
> *


Whaaaaaaat party time !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

ROLL CALL!!! Who's showing up this weekend??? COUNT DOWN: 4 more days.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 09:18 AM~14411325
> *ROLL CALL!!!  Who's showing up this weekend???  COUNT DOWN: 4 more days.
> *


im gonna stop eating thursday night, so im good and hungry when i get there


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

is anybody from out of town coming


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 11:18 AM~14411325
> *ROLL CALL!!!  Who's showing up this weekend???  COUNT DOWN: 4 more days.
> *


Im Getting Ready And Well Be Leaving Fort Worth Friday Afternoon....


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2009, 06:41 PM~14416035
> *Im Getting Ready  And Well Be Leaving Fort Worth Friday Afternoon....
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 09:18 AM~14411325
> *ROLL CALL!!!  Who's showing up this weekend???  COUNT DOWN: 4 more days.
> *


I will be there I am taking my kids to Kemah Saturday. I am going to stay at a hotel on Spencer HWY is that near the picnic?


----------



## Freddy2664 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 11:18 AM~14411325
> *ROLL CALL!!!  Who's showing up this weekend???  COUNT DOWN: 4 more days.
> *


Ill be there. Get the shop loaner ready. lol. If not :guns: ill jack sherry , i mean Jerry, for the duece and drive that bitch like its stolen hahaha........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 8 2009, 11:13 PM~14418374
> *I will be there I am taking my kids to Kemah Saturday. I am going to stay at a hotel on Spencer HWY is that near the picnic?
> *


Cool See You There Chris


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 8 2009, 10:13 PM~14418374
> *I will be there I am taking my kids to Kemah Saturday. I am going to stay at a hotel on Spencer HWY is that near the picnic?
> *


NOT CLOSE TO PICNIC. BUT CLOSE TO MOST OF LATIN KUSTOMS.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Jul 8 2009, 11:18 PM~14420017
> *NOT CLOSE TO PICNIC. BUT CLOSE TO MOST OF LATIN KUSTOMS.
> *


What hotels are close to the picnic? Did you go to S.A.?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 8 2009, 10:13 PM~14418374
> *I will be there I am taking my kids to Kemah Saturday. I am going to stay at a hotel on Spencer HWY is that near the picnic?
> *


WHERE AT ON SPENCER?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 9 2009, 05:53 AM~14421191
> *What hotels are close to the picnic? Did you go to S.A.?
> *


theres plenty of nice hotels close to the picnic on scott and cullen. :biggrin:


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2009, 06:00 AM~14421209
> *WHERE AT ON  SPENCER?
> *


2601 Spencer Hwy it is a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

i would think is about 15 minutes on the beltway


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 9 2009, 06:56 AM~14421381
> *theres plenty of nice hotels close to the picnic on scott and cullen.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: dont forget mlk...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 9 2009, 06:19 PM~14428040
> *
> *


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Mando


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jul 9 2009, 07:40 PM~14428756
> *:biggrin:  dont forget mlk...
> *


sunnyside inn is always a pleasure


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 9 2009, 03:42 PM~14426582
> *2601 Spencer Hwy it is a Holiday Inn Express.
> *


 :0


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

will be there








:biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 11 2009, 01:52 AM~14441295
> *will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 11 2009, 02:52 AM~14441295
> *will be there
> 
> 
> ...


fukn nice


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 11 2009, 01:24 AM~14441365
> *fukn nice
> *


U gunna roll through lil homie??


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jul 11 2009, 08:38 AM~14441853
> *U gunna roll through lil homie??
> *


yes sir


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 8 2009, 09:18 AM~14411325
> *ROLL CALL!!!  Who's showing up this weekend???  COUNT DOWN: 4 more days.
> *


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 9 2009, 04:42 PM~14426582
> *2601 Spencer Hwy it is a Holiday Inn Express.
> *


***** YOU LIKE A MILE FROM THE CRIB.


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone thirsty???


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

one more day


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

damn i wont be there after all... got some things to take care of... :|


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2009, 04:33 PM~14444308
> *damn i wont be there after all... got some things to take care of... :|
> *


damn i was hoping to see your lac too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 11 2009, 02:48 PM~14444382
> *damn i was hoping to see your lac too
> *


sorry homie..i want to see the inside of ya ride...looks like liv4lacs got down


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 11 2009, 05:11 PM~14444485
> *sorry homie..i want to see the inside of ya ride...looks like liv4lacs got down
> *


we will get to cruise one day


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Jul 11 2009, 03:43 PM~14444092
> *Anyone thirsty???
> 
> 
> ...


no toilet paper? :dunno:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

will be there in the morning..  along with Tito & Mrchavez from da 254


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Apr 27 2009, 11:29 AM~13703388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rise And Shine... Get UP ! Headed To The Car Wash .....


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2009, 06:50 AM~14448027
> *Rise And Shine... Get UP !  Headed To The Car Wash .....
> *


we bout to head out.. its a 3 hour drive for us and i only slept like 2 hours lol but we'll see yall out there


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2009, 07:50 AM~14448027
> *Rise And Shine... Get UP !  Headed To The Car Wash .....
> *


 :biggrin: TAKE MY CAR TO


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 12 2009, 08:47 AM~14448146
> *:biggrin: TAKE MY CAR TO
> *


you got a clean ass car   












good turn out, fuckin hot ass fuck tho


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 12 2009, 02:30 PM~14450434
> *you got a clean ass car
> good turn out, fuckin hot ass fuck tho
> *


hell yea felt like the sun was 10ft above us...but it was a good picnic...


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 12 2009, 03:30 PM~14450434
> *you got a clean ass car
> good turn out, fuckin hot ass fuck tho
> *


x10 thats clean ass monte

too fucking hot we left shortly after the hop


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

On behalf of Latin Kustoms & Last Minute Customs we would like to thank everyone that came out to the picnic to make it another successful picnic. Hopefully everyone enjoyed them selfs. Next year will be even better!!!


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

besides the heat, was a great picnic. :biggrin: couldnt really find a good spot for the hop, so i was only able to get pictures of the cutlass in action.


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pic's


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

saw this on the way home 

















great show :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea nice pics


----------



## airmax (Jun 15, 2006)

man it was hot as fcuk out there...im just glad there was shade to stand under lol.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HAD A GOOD TIME!


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

GOOD ASS TURN OUT,BUT HOT AS F*&K!..........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Got Home....  Thanks Latin Kustoms An Last Minute Customs And Cant For Get The Cook Team..... The Fort Worth Crew Had A Great Time... Cant Wait For Next Year....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

just got in from Htown. enjoyed the picnic and seeing lil Grimm win the beer belly contest lol.. Houston has some of the baddest rides :thumbsup: now i got like 200 pics i gotta upload. big shout out to Latin Kustoms, Last Minute Kustoms and everyone involved in putting together this great event.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 12 2009, 04:30 PM~14450434
> *you got a clean ass car
> 
> *


thanks homie & thanks for letting me park the ride at the shop.... :biggrin: 
we had a blast :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 13 2009, 08:39 AM~14455530
> *A damn good time!  Out of a few times going south this was by far the best time I ever had down there!
> Picnic was nice, cars were bad ass, sun was hot, but the poeple were cool.  Will defenitly go next year...no doubt!*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE PARKING UP FRONT :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:29 AM~14456568
> * THANKS FOR THE PARKING UP FRONT :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14457088
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: lazy fat fuck


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14457092
> *:uh:  lazy fat fuck
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HOOD RANCH :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 13 2009, 11:22 AM~14457092
> *:uh:  lazy fat fuck
> *


DO YOU WALK AROUND ON THE KEYBOARD TO TYPE?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

CAN YOU SEE THE SNAKE..... :0 









THE ULC. IN THE HOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 11:38 AM~14457278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got any pics of the set up in your ride? clean ass ride by the way


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 13 2009, 01:28 PM~14457736
> *you got any pics of the set up in your ride? clean ass ride by the way
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> Jelly and Catfish reppin DD in the beer belly contest!!!
> 
> :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

great turnout good job cant wait till next yr...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 13 2009, 04:59 PM~14460140
> *great turnout  good  job  cant  wait  till  next  yr...
> *


X2


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2009, 10:44 AM~14457339
> *DO YOU WALK AROUND ON THE KEYBOARD TO TYPE?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

ddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that bitch is clean, thats got to be the cleanest 96 in h-town!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

THE PICNIC WAS BANGIN.............. THE ONLY THING MISSING WAS THE BOOTY CONTEST OR THICK CHICK CONTEST... ETC....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

heres some pics i took of the hop yesterday at the picnic


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

a few more pics from the picnic


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

cool pics


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

SONIA SHOWING OFF HER NEW HOOD......


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:29 AM~14456568
> * THANKS FOR THE PARKING UP FRONT :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM FELLAS JUST GLAD EVERYBODY CAME OUT AND HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Jul 13 2009, 05:32 PM~14461064
> *THE PICNIC WAS BANGIN..............  THE ONLY THING MISSING WAS THE BOOTY CONTEST OR THICK CHICK CONTEST... ETC....
> *


TRUST ME HOMEBOY WE THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT WE GOT TO RESPECT ALL THE FAMILIES AND THE LADIES, FROM MOMS, WIVES, GIRLFRIENDS, SISTERS AND DAUGHTERS. WE'LL KEEP THAT IN MIND FOR OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW THOUGH.


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaniknak63_@Jul 13 2009, 06:45 PM~14462495
> *SONIA SHOWING OFF HER NEW HOOD......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: HOMBOY GETS DOWN ON THEM MURALS, thats what i call, ART


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2009, 08:02 PM~14462701
> *TRUST ME HOMEBOY WE THOUGHT ABOUT IT BUT WE GOT TO RESPECT ALL THE FAMILIES AND THE LADIES, FROM MOMS, WIVES, GIRLFRIENDS, SISTERS AND DAUGHTERS. WE'LL KEEP THAT IN MIND FOR OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW THOUGH.
> *


yall having a show plus the picnic?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 11 2009, 11:14 AM~14443178
> ****** YOU LIKE A MILE FROM THE CRIB.
> *


It was a cool place and it was close to everything we wanted like the space center and Kemah. We will stay there next year too. The 62 looked good! the hard top is your dad's right it looked good too.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

looked like a good turn out... cant wait to make it next year....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danni3oY_@Jul 13 2009, 06:22 PM~14460949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


must mean cleanest stock impala.... drive by my wheel shop we got 5 of them out front all for sale this 96 has 60k og miles on the dash


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 13 2009, 08:38 PM~14463191
> *must mean cleanest stock impala.... drive by my wheel shop we got 5 of them out front all for sale this 96 has 60k og miles on the dash
> 
> 
> ...


is that the one with the glow in the dark impala ss moldings?


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 13 2009, 08:23 PM~14462979
> *yall having a show plus the picnic?
> *


WE'RE SHOOTIN FOR OCTOBER.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2009, 09:00 PM~14463524
> *WE'RE SHOOTIN FOR OCTOBER.
> *


kool maybe it wont be as hot by then.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 13 2009, 08:35 PM~14463145
> *It was a cool place and it was close to everything we wanted like the space center and Kemah. We will stay there next year too. The 62 looked good! the hard top is your dad's right it looked good too.
> *


THANX MAN. NEXT TIME YALL BOYS HIT US UP AND COME KICK IT WITH US THE DAYS BEFORE.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 13 2009, 08:36 PM~14463161
> *looked like a good turn out... cant wait to make it next year....
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 13 2009, 09:01 PM~14463541
> *kool maybe it wont be as hot by then.
> *


THATS WHAT WE'RE HOPING.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2009, 09:02 PM~14463549
> *THANX MAN. NEXT TIME YALL BOYS HIT US UP AND COME KICK IT WITH US THE DAYS BEFORE.
> *


 :0 pre-party at show palace


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 13 2009, 09:06 PM~14463586
> *:0 pre-party at show palace
> *


OHHHHH YYYEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 13 2009, 08:01 PM~14463541
> *kool maybe it wont be as hot by then.
> *


4real, x3439904299320, seems like this year was hotter than last year, i think octoBer, or even november are good for carshows, or around april, but hell no, july or august, ESTA MAS CALIENTE QUE LA MOE :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14463609
> *4real, x3439904299320, seems like this year was hotter than last year, i think octoBer, or even november are good for carshows, or around april, but hell no, july or august, ESTA MAS CALIENTE QUE LA MOE :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL BOOKED UP FOR NOVEMBER.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like a GOOD picnic


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 13 2009, 09:11 PM~14463654
> *Looks like a GOOD picnic
> *


WE THINK IT WAS. HOPEFULLY YALL CAN COME CHECK US OUT NEXT YEAR.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 13 2009, 09:07 PM~14463609
> *4real, x3439904299320, seems like this year was hotter than last year, i think octoBer, or even november are good for carshows, or around april, but hell no, july or august, ESTA MAS CALIENTE QUE LA MOE :biggrin:
> *


yea we left close to an hour after the hop. felt like i was gonna die with all that heat. didnt help that i took a couple pills in the morning and then drank a beer during the hop.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2009, 09:10 PM~14463639
> *WE ALL BOOKED UP FOR NOVEMBER.
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2009, 10:13 PM~14463676
> *WE THINK IT WAS. HOPEFULLY YALL CAN COME CHECK US OUT NEXT YEAR.
> *


WE WILL BE BACK AGAIN 
TO WIN THE TUG OF WAR ... :biggrin:


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

spider what time are we leaving


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 13 2009, 12:44 PM~14457339
> *DO YOU WALK AROUND ON THE KEYBOARD TO TYPE?
> *


:ugh: im not that short


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jul 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14457092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 09:43 PM~14464120
> *WE WILL BE BACK AGAIN
> TO WIN THE TUG OF WAR ... :biggrin:
> *


TELL FIDEL TO GET HIS LAZY ASS OUT HERE NEXT TIME.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2009, 09:28 AM~14467318
> *TELL FIDEL TO GET HIS LAZY ASS OUT HERE NEXT TIME.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Baby Grimm won the beer belly contest


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 15 2009, 09:22 AM~14480096
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Paco*Lil-GriMm (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh2_ZD13Ado
check me out tell me what ya think, thinking of making a career out of dancing!
REMEMBER NO MATTER HOW UGLY YOU ARE! YOU STILL GOT IT BABY! :h5: :guns:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Didnt Win The Tug Of War This Year... GURRRRRRRRR J/k But We'll Be There
Next Year To Get The Belt BAck


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pics From Latin Kustom & Last Minute Custom 2nd Annual Chill & Grill Picnic In Houston 


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1161738


----------

